# Linear Power 12" Subs *PAIR*



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Linear Power 12" Car Audio Subwoofers Pair | eBay

Two subs, part of the 1752S Servo System.

$50 opening bid for the PAIR = omfg


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

The servo systems had 8" woofers, the auction is for 12". Not the same thing I'm pretty sure.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

They made 12, yes, only 12 of the Servo Systems with 12" subs, according to Ray @ TIPS/Linear Power. I mislabeled this though, you're right, they didn't use the 1752S, it was a 5002S Servo System. I have been getting so many emails about this, it's not even funny.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

I know I done fvcked up if OleOneEye comes out of the wood works for this.  I'm not meat, please don't put me on permabanshirleytempledeluxe status.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

I have made the executive decision to remove all my Linear Power listings until further notice. I have updated all my listings with the following info:

"I have been getting a TON of emails and flack regarding the Linear Power listings being "authentic," since they are still brand new in box and/or equipment not many people have seen before. After getting in contact with Ray Rayfield, owner of Linear Power and TIPS, he will attempt to authenticate this gear so this matter can be put to rest. Until I get these authenticated through Ray, I wll remove these listings and relist with any corrected info if need be! Thank you for your understanding, please stop emailing me about all the linear power systems you had 25 years ago and insisting this gear is fake simply because you've never seen anything like it before."

Ray has agreed to look at the gear to shed some light on the situation, and I'm tired of sifting through emails of people that keep insisting every last item is a fake, and/or to prove I bought them from Dharmatronics. Until Ray gets back to me about this gear, I don't want to have any listings up that may misrepresent Linear Power.


----------

